# First Time Grower, Help!



## Steven42024 (Dec 5, 2018)

Hi,

This is my first time growing. I choose to start indoors in a tent. I have been using Alaska Natural Step 1 Grow, liquid plant food, during my veg stage. I have also been using Alaska Fish Fertilizer as my fertilizer every 3 weeks.  I would like to know if my plants are looking okay, and I am worried about the gender of my plants. Also that my bottom leaves are curling.


----------



## hollowpoint (Dec 5, 2018)

I see 1 male plant...they look like they need a touch of water and Nitrogen. You may want to try another grow container than buckets...the fabric grow bags work well for me.


----------



## Steven42024 (Dec 5, 2018)

Awesome thank you so much! How can you spot the male? Is it the taller one with the mass load of seed sacks?


----------



## Keef (Dec 5, 2018)

Top pic is your male !-- Those aren't seed sacks those are male flowers that haven't opened yet -- Might as well chop it down !


----------



## Steven42024 (Dec 5, 2018)

So can my lighting schedule cause that or what is most common?


----------



## Keef (Dec 5, 2018)

No U didn't do anything wrong Steve -- U just got a boy -- If U want a girl everytime buy some feminized seed -- If not just kill the boys and keep the girls -- Can U clone ?


----------



## Steven42024 (Dec 5, 2018)

I haven't tried I just got a 400watt light with a tent for a good deal and love weed so im just trying to get some girls and decent buds to smoke and share. How about auto flower seeds know anything about them?


----------



## Steven42024 (Dec 5, 2018)

Do you think this is male too?


----------



## Keef (Dec 5, 2018)

Looks boyish to me but give it a few days 
Autos might be best to start with but get feminized seed -- U can run your lights 24/7 with no changes with autos U might want closer to 1,000 watts per square yard ?-- If U in a hurry they might be best !-- U might want to talk to someone else about autos -- I can't use them !-- I'm a cloner and a U can't clone autos -- Do U have room for a second grow area ?-- Once I find a girl I can root cuttings and know what I got !-- I once ran a White Widow plant for 4 1/2 years cloning from clones !-- That's why I asked about a second grow area -- One for veg and one for bloom -


----------



## Steven42024 (Dec 5, 2018)

I have room to make a separate area. This is all exciting anyways and I guess trial and error lol


----------



## Keef (Dec 5, 2018)

U can do autos with only one grow area -- I mostly grow Indicas and indica heavy hybrids -- The 2 grow areas are so that while something is in bloom U can have something else in veg getting ready for bloom ! --


----------



## samarta (Dec 6, 2018)

Pull that male before ANY pods open or your females if you have them will produce seeds and decrease your yield.


----------

